# Cures for swim bladder infection?



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

Checking the site on disease it says that some fish may require anti botics but it also says that some swim bladder problems may be caused by diet. I have been feeding my blue betta flakes and he loves em. I have noticed that recently, most likely due to his illness, that he hasnt been eating much if anything. 

I know some people mentioned other vegetable products to feed them. Are any of them good for curing this? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

shucked peas will clean out its system.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its not a disease, its not an infection. Its a small or large rupture of the fish swimbladder (this organ allows fish to float at various levels of an aquarium). Cut back on feedings and feed shelled peas or brine shrimp. It can heal if the fish is in otherwise good shape and or the fish is still young and developing.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

I thought that I had remembered peas, but wasnt sure. Can I just buy canned ones and shell em?

The site said that it could be a side affect of other problems. Which this fish has/had and I have been trying to remedy.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Canned peas are generally cooked but if you find uncooked ones those will work. They need to be uncooked


----------

